# I got my 60 L1 running



## TobysDad79 (Jun 21, 2013)

turns out, the carb wasn't getting gas and needed about an ours worth of pulling to get enough vaccuum to fill the filter and properly feed the carb, now it starts first pull, choke or no choke, regardless of throttle position. 

I'm in the process of changing the oil as I type, but I'm curious, where on this machine if at all does it take gear oil??? the badge on the gas tank says it takes SAE 140 for gear oil, which I'm assuming is only in the attachments am i correct? also from what I've read, my machine takes about 5 pints of oil, and this is sufficient to lubricate both the motor and the transmission right?

I know gear oil is much hardier than motor oil, but it's been AT LEAST 20 years since it was last changed, d knowing the previous owner, it wouldn't surprise me if there was 30-40 year old motor oil and gear oil in it, should I be concerned about the gear oil?

I obviously do not have a manual for this, but that's what you guys are for  

thanks for your help!!!!


----------



## TobysDad79 (Jun 21, 2013)

i am also running cheap advance auto brand non-detergent SAE 30 in the engine, at least until my next oil change, which will be soon, i just want to wash all of the old "mud oil" out.


----------



## TobysDad79 (Jun 21, 2013)

final question, should i be running lead additive gasoline?


----------



## Doorkeeper (Jul 19, 2013)

? 1- 140 grease is for attachments.
2- I use a good 30 oil in my Model L.
3- http://gravelytractorclub.org/index.php/resources/manuals/95-walk-behind-tractors/104-mode


----------



## GravelyNut (May 23, 2010)

SAE 90 is what Gravely went to for attachments and you'll be fine changing and using just about any brand of it. As for the tractor, stay away from any friction modifying oil additives or oil. Clutches do not like it. Fuel additive, not really needed if you run Marvel Mystery Oil or a top end lube in your gas. SeaFoam is a good additive to run along with any of the gas stabilizers such as Stabil Marine.


----------

